# Re-introducing odd-eyed wonder...ICE! (*Pics Heavy!)



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Finally! Here he is, my odd-eyed white kitten, new member of a family of 3 cats and two humans. 
After some deliberation, he was named Ice/Eyes (we don't know which one of those is his real name:smile. His right eye is a beautiful ice-like blue. 

I brought him and his brother home. His brother will be adopted by a friend of mine, but I brought him home too to prevent him from getting infected with ringworm in that house...
When I arrived home I gave them a bath with a medicated shampoo just in case, but I was very sad to find ringworm lesions in both of them...
I started treatment with Itraconazole after a lot of exams and considerations. They have been under treatment for 5 days now. 

I hope they get better soon...It is so heartbreaking to have them trapped inside that tiny room, and I am so exhausted of the "naked moments" in the hallway, at least 3 showers a day and cleaning and vacuuming the entire house 2 times a day.... I am also very worried for my cats, I don't want them to get infected. My friend will come to take "brother" in 1 more week (yeah I wish I could keep him too! They look so cute and happy together...)

Brother is very friendly and fearless, he jumps all over me, purrs and bites and scratches. He lets me hold him and rub his belly while he air kneads like crazy... licks my hands and looks at me and blinks. 
Ice/Eyes is a little bit shy. He looks at me from the distance. Then he will come closer and purrs a little bit, while his brother is all over my head/arms/face etc. Maybe his brother's purrsonality is just too overwhelming for him, and that's why he keeps a distance. 
I hope he gets more loving and friendly! I'm doing my best.

Here are the pics!

Last pic of the whole litter together. Tortie girl was adopted last week. Ice is in the middle top and brother under him. The other two ant the right were the ones the owner of mom and dad was adopting, but now she's not sure of keeping them. It makes me feel so sad. I wish I could adopt them all. Tiger is so beautiful, and the little white one also has one blue eye and one green/yellow. 









Ice at the vet, very curious. He has such an elongated body! 









First night at home, Ice spent one night by himself before his brother came.









brother, his body is more chubby, he looks more like his dad. 









Ice










































Ice's beautiful Eyes...

















And my cats, Gatito (front) Rulos (mid) and Chikis (back) wondering what was going on inside that bedroom...









Hugs


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

My lord those white kitties are adorable. I love odd eyed white cats.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

WHITE KITTY!!!!! Adorable!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are too CUTE! :love2 Ice has beautiful eyes, and what a long body! He's gonna be a stunner full grown.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you!

Yeah I meant to say his LEFT eye, his left eye is ice-blue, the right one yellow.
Brother's eyes are yellow just as Ice's right eye.

Any recommendations on ringworm? I've heard iodine is very toxic for cats, but I've heard of people putting some diluted iodine on ringworm lesions with good results...


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I love those white kittens! They are just so sweet:luv
Welcome Home Ice! p.s: Thank-you for the pics!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Adorable!
I dont know about cats and ringworm but when my son was 5 he got ringworm of the scalp. It was sooo hard to treat. We used all kinds of creams prescribed by the dr. that didnt work. Finally the dr. prescribed a med by mouth. It worked. It took a couple weeks to kill it but within 2 weeks it was gone and his hair started to grow back.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

MY HEART BE STILL!!! Ice is sooo sooo sooo cute I am in LOVE!! His eyes are the opposite of Nito's, but you chose the same name that the shelter gave Magneto before I got him. They are destiny brothers from afar!! <3


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Soooo precious! I absolutely love the pic's  I could look at pics of kittens all day long  lol I really hope they get better from the ringworm and i'll pray that they do<3 You're a great person for taking care of these kitties  Blessings!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Rocky! Thank you for the prayers and the blessings! 

We sure need them...at times I feel I'll never beat this awful fungus and I'm so tired of changing clothes and naked moments and the torture of bathing them and all that...I shower so many times my hair and skin are ridiculously dry (I have become a mummy). I'm all scratched because bath time has become more dramatic since kittens are stronger and more confident. And I got an allergic reaction to lysol and hand sanitizer...

But kittens are doing great...even tho lesions keep on appearing (I saw a new one a few hours ago and I almost cried) they eat a lot, do their business in the litter box, play and run and purr and cuddle... no vomiting or anything strange as a side effect of itraconazole. So I guess we just have to wait.

I have a vet checkup on Friday, blood samples will be taken to see how they are tolerating the medication. I hope everything goes well...so all prayers and good vibes are welcomed! :catsm

Hugs 
Lenka


----------

